# Hi, I'm Alex, and I'm addicted to horse forums



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Hey, I'm Gracie and welcome!! You'll love this forum!! Its so great and everyone is sooo helpful. Hope you have fun. Your girl is soo pretty!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Alex, welcome to the Horse Forum.
She is gorgeous! Have fun posting.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Horse Forum, Alex
Nice to meet you!


----------



## eventer_beau (Jul 28, 2008)

welcome, i live in cali too. :]
beautiful girl you have there!


----------



## TheVelveteenPony (Aug 22, 2008)

Thank you guys! Nice to meet you all.


----------



## GypsyNymph (Feb 23, 2008)

Hi, 

Welcome to the forum! Your horse is gorgeous.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

your horse is lovely 
welcome


----------



## Silvermare (Apr 5, 2008)

Welcome!

I live in California and am new to this forum, too.

What a gorgeous chestnut! I hope the two of you have many wonderful years together.


----------

